# hgh Subcutaneous or Intramuscular



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

I have always thought that it didnt matter which way you inject the result was the same.

But after speaking to someone (new to gh himself) @ the gym today he was adiment that sub was for fat loss and intra would create more localised growth, He was told this by his source, can anyone with experience shed light plz


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Never had any localised growth from im shots.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Doesn't HGH and Slin shot IM PWO create a surge in IGF and thus localised growth?


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

would you say more growth in general than sub


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

not sure but i know he isnt using slin


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

ekko said:


> I have always thought that it didnt matter which way you inject the result was the same.
> 
> But after speaking to someone (new to gh himself) @ the gym today he was adiment that sub was for fat loss and intra would create more localised growth, He was told this by his source, can anyone with experience shed light plz


I'm varying my jabs between Subq and IM. Did your mate metion anything abuot the timing for the IM for localized growth ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ekko said:


> I have always thought that it didnt matter which way you inject the result was the same.
> 
> But after speaking to someone (*new to gh himself*) @ the gym today he was adiment that sub was for fat loss and intra would create more localised growth, He was told this by his source, can anyone with experience shed light plz


so he would know what he was on about then......

i have used both methods and there is no localised growth (other than swelling) when injecting IM over Sub-Q the only difference is that the uptake of the GH is faster with IM than Sub-Q


----------



## Catsup007 (Dec 17, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so he would know what he was on about then......
> 
> i have used both methods and there is no localised growth (other than swelling) when injecting IM over Sub-Q the only difference is that the uptake of the GH is faster with IM than Sub-Q


With faster uptake you mean that the gh enters the bloodstream faster IM than sub-q? Personally which has given you the most results and which method do you prefer using?


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

Catsup007 said:


> With faster uptake you mean that the gh enters the bloodstream faster IM than sub-q? Personally which has given you the most results and which method do you prefer using?


I am not PSCarb but I've followed many of his posts closely and if I may be so bold I believe he and others recommend IM for mass (but not localized) and Subq for fat loss. Of course either way will promote both but specific methods will be slightly more pronounced towards one or the other.


----------

